# Skin tag on face?



## gmauluka (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey, trying to work out if this is just a skin tag and should be left or not? He’s had it for about 5 months now and got slightly bigger over time.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

Because of were it is located and the shape of it, I'd venture a guess it could be an ingrown whisker. I would definitely have a vet take a look at that and remove it, maybe just in case send it out for biopsy to be performed.


----------

